# Zoey's smiling video



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My little Zoey-cup has the sweetest smile! 

Here's a short, video of Zoey, doing what she does best. Smiling & eating.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Awww! Look at those teeth  She looks so happy


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Haha! That is absolutely adorable! :lol:


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Awww, that was adorable!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That is adorable and I love the song too!!! Your videos give me cuteness overload!! :lol: SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## AnimeMutt (May 2, 2011)

Mega kawaii!!  I'm glad she's happy and doing well!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

OMGGG i was giggling so much.. how adorable!!!!! i love little hedgie teeferz hahaha  :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sweet!  Love how you put it together!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

The teeth! Oh, how I love the teeth!

Such a cutie!


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

hahahah I love the ending! Same happens when I stop giving small mealworms to Quilliam. Hahahah they sure do love to hide.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

love it. even more with the commentary! eeeeeee! :mrgreen:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness is Zoey ever adorable! LOVE her smile! So glad that even with her teeth/mouth issues she can still show off her teefers so well! What a cutie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hehe...thanks guys!


----------

